
Adobe Animate CC, a New Era for Flash Professional - cpeterso
http://blogs.adobe.com/flashpro/welcome-adobe-animate-cc-a-new-era-for-flash-professional/
======
mxfh
Regarding the state of web graphic standards for animation, I would like to
know where SVG animations[0] are going.

With SMIL animations being pushed into deprecation[1] by chrome devs while CSS
animations are a inferior replacement, web animations are still a draft[2] and
SVG 2 with SMIL 2.1 not being released anytime soon?

[0] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/SVG/SVG_animati...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/SVG/SVG_animation_with_SMIL)

[1]
[https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/blink...](https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/blink-
dev/5o0yiO440LM%5B101-125%5D)

[2] [http://www.w3.org/TR/web-animations/](http://www.w3.org/TR/web-
animations/)

~~~
jahewson
The last I heard was that SMIL is due to be removed from SVG 2 and replaced
with an Animations spec separate from SVG.

------
mei0Iesh
That's nice, but the word "script" was nowhere on that page. It supports
ActionScript? That is what made Flash special, the union of code and art. I'm
unaware of a complete authoring environment for artistic coders to produce
things like they could with Flash. In Flash it wasn't all graphics, or all
code, you could mix and match any way you wanted. You could right-click right
on a visual object, and put script directly on it, along with its own more
typical video-like animation keyframes, and along with separate complete code
documents to control everything at once. It was really powerful.

Also, it says CC. I've thus far managed to protest the forced subscription
model, which Adobe can only get away with by flexing their near-monopoly
position. If it is subscription-only, and especially if it doesn't support
ActionScript, I won't be paying them any money.

~~~
joe_momma
This is very true, and kinda makes this product already seem obsolete if I can
code in my favorite IDE instead starting this massive load of crap up. I don't
think HTML5 needs an IDE such as this.

Flash was a wonderful way to learn about object oriented programming because
you could literally draw an object and add code to it, as you described.

However, I think controlling objects appearances with CSS instead of the IDE
or direct code that is mixed with other ActionScript is what finally converted
me away from Flash.

The new CSS3 features were too good to pass up especially if I could use them
for free and with any text editor.

------
drawkbox
Good they updated and see the value in the animation side rather than let it
languish in uncertainty.

They were losing ground to Toon Boom[1] and new tools like Spine 2D[2] that
takes into account all formats and mobile dev.

As far as animation for shows, Toon Boom really took over that front including
most recently Rick & Morty.

[1] [http://www.toonboom.com/](http://www.toonboom.com/)

[2] [http://esotericsoftware.com/](http://esotericsoftware.com/)

------
aikah
TLDR : This is a rebranding of Flash into Animate CC. A bit confusing since
another product is called Edge Animate CC. Or will they merge both products ?

~~~
afloatboat
'Note: As of November 2015, Edge Animate is no longer being actively
developed.' Source: [http://www.adobe.com/be_en/products/edge-
animate.html](http://www.adobe.com/be_en/products/edge-animate.html)

Flash has been capable of exporting html animations for quite some time now,
so I can't say this is unexpected. This seems like a large step in deprecating
the Flash name and player in general.

~~~
binxbolling
Edge Animate is great, it's really a bummer they're deprecating it.

(Who knows, maybe Animate CC will be Edge Animate more-or-less.)

------
mukundmr
It would be nice if Adobe ditched or deprecated SWF in favor of HTML5 / SVG
etc. Flash player has been a huge attack vector for malware and the situation
hasn't improved. One thing that continues to irritate me is the extra step
required to fool websites into thinking that I am accessing their videos from
an iPad before they start streaming over HTML. In normal mode, they force you
to install Flash and the associated risk.

~~~
giancarlostoro
I think it will happen eventually and the name change might help slightly.
Companies will still use flash for advertising in most cases, but hopefully
slowly shift out of flash. I usually have flashblock if I have flash installed
and noscript setup, really helps block ads as a side effect.

------
at-fates-hands
This has been around since 2011 as part of their Adobe Edge platform. I saw
this a few years ago when parallax was still a big deal.

It certainly makes it nice and easy to do animations with Animate, but the
code it creates is horrific.

Here is one of the examples from the Animate page:
[http://html.adobe.com/edge/animate/showcase/interactive-
marq...](http://html.adobe.com/edge/animate/showcase/interactive-marquee/)

And the underlying code: [http://imgur.com/g33rfUy](http://imgur.com/g33rfUy)

------
PaulHoule
One of the strengths Flash had from the beginning was a good GUI for content
creation. It is good that they are separating this from the platform, which is
hitting end of life.

------
such_a_casual
Just when I think I'm out, they pull me back in.

------
dschiptsov
New era of remote exploits.)

------
bastionride
We know you asked for more support for technology that everybody loves, so
yeah! FLASH FLASH FLASH NEVER DIES ALL THE WAY!!11

~~~
bastionride
Damn people, ever heard of sarcasm?

~~~
jcl
I did not vote you down, but your comment doesn't really add much. It's a
common sentiment that could have been posted on any article about Flash.

And it makes even less sense on this particular article, since, if you read
between the lines, Adobe is acknowledging that Flash is a tainted brand and
that SWF is on its way out.

